# leather band vs metal bracelet?



## iroh (Jun 17, 2011)

what is the difference in style? i have had both, worn they both as everyday watches for long periods of time, i am indifferent to them both. 

if i understand it, leather is slightly dressier than metal? i notice the current trend now and recently it is mostly metal watch bracelets that are popular. 

if i were to get a timeless classic watch i could wear everyday should i go for a watch with a metal or leather band and why?


----------



## bf_ (Oct 27, 2010)

I find leather more comfortable in the colder months and less comfortable when it gets hot and muggy. I tend to look for something that has a bracelet that is not integrated with a standard lug size and swap out to a strap as I desire. ymmv


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

It all comes down to personal preference really. Leathers range from very dressy to very casual, same with metals. I think metals are more versatile though as I could wear my super oyster or shark mesh in a suit or shorts. I would not however, wear a $125.00 cordovan alligator band to go play softball.

So I generally prefer metal.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I prefer bracelets myself,but there are some watches that just look better in a leather strap..If there is a choice i would go with the bracelet first,because most straps that come with the watch are crap most of the time..Now you can get a nice custom leather strap from lots of vendors at a good price these days.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

I have many watches with bracelets all have been sized and put in plastic for storage.

I have only one watch with a bracelet and it is made of titanium.

I wear NATO straps on most of my watches and leather on the others. The main reason is weight.


----------



## Gladwin (Oct 21, 2011)

I pefer a bracelet because I tend to sweat a lot in the summer months.


iroh said:


> what is the difference in style? i have had both, worn they both as everyday watches for long periods of time, i am indifferent to them both. if i understand it, leather is slightly dressier than metal? i notice the current trend now and recently it is mostly metal watch bracelets that are popular. if i were to get a timeless classic watch i could wear everyday should i go for a watch with a metal or leather band and why?


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Always leather for me, both for comfort and style


----------



## TerraK (Mar 11, 2011)

Always metal for me... more confortable and more easy to clean it, and dont smell...


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

i switch between leather, ss, and rubber. it depends on what im wearing. comfort wise though i would have to say rubber would be the most comfortable followed by leather then ss.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I haven't been that big a fan of leather in the summer. I don't like how fast they start to build a sweat smell. I'm typically a bracelet guy, although I've been starting to wear rubber straps on my divers lately and I find that much more comfortable.


----------



## Gladwin (Oct 21, 2011)

I wear bracelet during summer and leather strap during winter. I wear a nylon strap for running.


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm another that changes with the seasons. Moving into summer here so I've changed a few from rubber or leather to s.steel.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

It really comes down the the particular bracelet and strap to say which is more dressy or more casual. For instance, a nice polished bracelet can be more dressy than a vintage buffalo leather strap. On the flip side, a semi-gloss alligator strap can be more dressy than a brushed oyster bracelet.


----------

